#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Voedsel vaak niet halal waarvan we denken dat het wel zo is.

## muhd_bj

Assalamulaikum wbt,

Gisteren las ik een stuk in het AD over Mac Donalds. Zie vaak zusters er snel even een patatje eten met een visburger. Ik doe dit niet.Waarom? De patat (besprenkeld met Natuurlijke rundvleesaroma's) is ook niet halal, laat staan de sausjes. Vaak zie ik ook moslima's een Vietnamese loempia eten, helaas is ook niet halal. (de bapao die ernaast ligt zit vol met varkensvlees. Gaat in hetzelfde vet.

Veel brood uit de supermarkt, niet halal E471 en meel- en/of broodverbeteraars (gemaakt van varkens of mensen haren). 
Margarine ook niet halal, behalve Becel Dieet boter of die van de Islamitische winkel.
Kaas ook niet halal, stremsel komt uit de maag van een geslachte koe, is die halal geslacht, vaak niet. Er zijn ook hier weer goede alternatieven, Leerdammer of kaas bij de islamitische winkel (vegetarisch stremsel).

Zo kan ik nog wel doorgaan. Heb er inmiddels bijna een studie van gemaakt.

Hieronder een lijst je met E nummers maar ook de beschrijving ervan, veel fabrikanten laten de E-nummers weg en schrijven het voluit, ze weten dat we op de E nummers letten.

E120 cochenille, karmijnzuur, karmijn_ E476 polyglycerol polyricinoleaat
E153 carbo medicinalis vegetabilis (koolstof) E477 en 478 propyleenglycolesters van vetzuren
E161G canthaxanthine E479b thermisch geoxideerde sojaolie 
E252 kaliumnitraat (salpeter) E481 natriumstearyol-2-lactylaat
E341iii tricalciumfosfaat E482 calciumstearyol-2-lactylaat 
E422 glycerol E483 484 / stearyltartraat
E431 t/m E436 vetzuuresters van polyoxyethyleen E491 t/m E495 vetzuuresters van sorbitaan
E441 gelatine/synthesische emulgator E542 Beendermiddel (antikontermiddel)
E442 ammoniumfosfatiden E570 vetzuren
E470 a&b zouten van vetzuren E626 t/m E629 guanylzuur en guanylaten
E471 mono- en diglyceriden van vetzuren E630 t/m E633 inosinezuur en inosinaten
E472a-f esters van E471 E634 calciumribonucleotiden
E473 suikeresters E635 natriumribonucleotiden
E474 sucroglyceriden E640 glycine en zijn natriumzout
E475 polyglycerolesters van vetzuren E904 schellak
E1518 glyceryltriacetaat E913 Lanoline
E920 Haren/vetten E921 L-cystine
E927 Azodicarbonamide E966 Lactitol (synthetische zoetstof)	
E 571 t/m 573 Anti klontermiddelen (ammonium/magnesium/ aluminium stearaat)

Doe je voordeel ermee.

Wasalam, 

Muhammad BJ

----------


## Acquiesce

Je kunt bijna beter vegan of vegetarisch worden..

----------


## GentleMan86

Wat ik mij afvraag is of varkenshaar , hoe vaag dat ook is om op brood te gooien, haram is.
Het is geen vlees.

En wat ik mij ook afvraag, is of het gedoogd is , niet halal biologisch vlees te kopen, als halal vlees vol met hormonen zit wat slecht voor je hormonen is?

----------


## Joesoef

Grappig. Over het algemeen zie ik broeders rondlopen bij de Mac/ King/ Kentucky.


Stremsel komt uit de lebmaag van een kalf. Is een enzym, geen wezenlijk deel van het kalf. Vergelijkbaar met melk.

----------

